# Paint Creek observations 5/29



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I visited the Paint Creek Saturday morning. I noticed alot of Tiny fry. To small to tell what they are, but it's a good sign. Something is spawning naturally. I did o.k. trout wise, the highlight was a decent Brown, ( for the Paint), it







put up an epic battle!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice fish whales, thanks for sharing! A lot of species eased their way up stream so could be many possible things. A fella Yugo a shared video of kings spawning in paint when it was closed two falls ago. One thing I do know a good amount of steelhead smolt have been caught. You’d think the browns would feed on them....


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

nighttime said:


> Nice fish whales, thanks for sharing! A lot of species eased their way up stream so could be many possible things. A fella Yugo a shared video of kings spawning in paint when it was closed two falls ago. One thing I do know a good amount of steelhead smolt have been caught. You’d think the browns would feed on them....


 Hey Nighttime, Thanks. I've caught everything in the creek, Bass, crappie, carp, Bluegills, cubbs suckers, a nice perch once, besides Browns and Rainbows. I should bring a fish tank net and check them out, there was alot of them, in many different spots. I usually stick to the lower part of the river around Rochester. I like the hit the Mill brewery for a beer and food for lunch or after LOL. I like to hit where the Paint meets the Clinton and the Rochester Rd. Bridge Area... haven't caught anything note worthy in that area this year. I'm surprised I've never caught a Brooke trout in the Paint. I don't think they are there....kinda surprised. I've caught them in roadside creeks up north....kinds funny.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

From what I’ve read one of the creeks has small population of them. Where that creek dumps out into paint, that area is been recorded to have the better sized browns. Not first hand experience but what I’ve read in creel studies, and creek is 100% private land. Go figures


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Whales said:


> I visited the Paint Creek Saturday morning. I noticed alot of Tiny fry. To small to tell what they are, but it's a good sign. Something is spawning naturally. I did o.k. trout wise, the highlight was a decent Brown, ( for the Paint), it
> View attachment 769707
> put up an epic battle!


Very nice fish for the paint!


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

For the Paint, it’s a hog


----------

